

Bram Cohen's Practical Cryptography - jblomo
http://bramcohen.livejournal.com/74651.html

======
sc68cal
_Maybe someday Schneier will write a book which I can recommend to people who
are getting started in cryptography, but I'm not holding my breath._

Schneier wrote _Applied Cryptography_ , which is the best way to get started
in the field. I picked it up while I was still learning programming (and not
exactly confident in my math abilities) and still found it incredibly well
written and understandable.

<http://www.schneier.com/book-applied.html>

From the Preface:

"I wrote Applied Cryptography to be a both a lively introduction to the field
of cryptography and a comprehensive reference work."

